# 40 to 43" FHD LED TV needed for Home use



## ariftwister (Nov 28, 2015)

1. Budget?
*Upto 70k INR*

2. Display type and size?
*48" to 50" LED FULL HD*

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
*It will be hooked to the HD DTH, occasional HDD/USB playback of FHD movies.*

4. Ports Required?
*2 or more HDMIs and USB (is there anything else? )*

5. Preferred choice of brand?
*Sony, LG, Samsung (in this order)*

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
*Not Yet*

7. Any other info that you want to share.
*No need of any smart features.. 3D not needed.*


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lg lf6300 or sony kdl 43w800c


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 28, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> Lg lf6300 or sony kdl 43w800c



How is Sony one's Cheap?? I heard Sony is the expensive one


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 28, 2015)

You can find sony one for around 60k. And lg one for around 55k.  Soo well sony is expensive


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 29, 2015)

My uncle recently bought the 32 inch version of LGf6300  model.I found it good and the Web OS is nice.


----------



## Minion (Nov 29, 2015)

*Re: 40 to 43&quot; FHD LED TV needed for Home use*

I would suggest this since you don't need 3D and smart features

Buy Philips 40PFL5059/V7 102 cm (40) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: 40 to 43&amp;quot; FHD LED TV needed for Home use*

Sry guys, need a bigger TV

- - - Updated - - -



Stormbringer said:


> My uncle recently bought the 32 inch version of LGf6300  model.I found it good and the Web OS is nice.



More info on WebOS please!! Some of the features?

- - - Updated - - -



rachitrt23 said:


> You can find sony one for around 60k. And lg one for around 55k.  Soo well sony is expensive



That model has 3D and Android TV as well.. So deadly cheap!!


----------



## sandynator (Dec 1, 2015)

3D should be best kept for theaters IMO.  Get Sony W series model which fits in your budget. Very good upscaler.

Philips are good within low budgets as they have equally good upscalers. 

LED TV 42PFL4150/V7 | Philips

OR 
4k resolution model
LED TV 42PUT7590/V7 | Philips


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: 40 to 43&amp;quot; FHD LED TV needed for Home use*



ariftwister said:


> More info on WebOS please!! Some of the features?



This review pretty much covers its. - LG webOS 2.0 Smart TV system review | TrustedReviews .
Make sure the TV comes with the Magic Remote.The UI is slick and very user friendly.


----------



## danantha (Jan 18, 2016)

rachitrt23 said:


> You can find sony one for around 60k. And lg one for around 55k.  Soo well sony is expensive


Hi,

LG49 inch 6300series costs around 71K and Sony 43 inch TV with luminous full HD cost 73-75k. R u quoting the online price sir.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes.. The one with Triluminous display is expensive. But that model is 950c not 800c for which I've quoted the price(since i bought it for 60k)


----------



## danantha (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for confirmation


----------

